# Need some help choosing a good food for my puppy please !!!



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello everyone. At the end of the month we will be getting a new puppy. She is a bichon frise which is a small breed. The puppy will be 9 weeks old and weigh about 5 pounds. As an adult she should be about 10-12 pounds. I have been doing a lot of research in trying to find the best food to feed her. The breeder currently feeds her Purina Pro Plan chicken and rice which I will leave her on at least initially until she adjust to her new home. It has poor reviews on dog food advisor. I don't mind paying more for a quality food as given her size she will be eating small portions.

I am reading so many conflicting opinions. Some say feed grain free, others say stay away from grain free. Many people have told me to avoid chicken all together due to allergies, yet most puppy foods are chicken based. I also see that many of the quality brands that get high reviews on dog food advisor are very high in protein (32% - 38%). Is that too much protein for such a small dog? The other thing I am concerned with is tear staining and how to avoid it. Especially being they have white fur it really looks awful to see those red stains near the eyes. 

I would appreciate any recommendations you may have for a good food. I want to be sure I give this little pup the best chance of living a healthy life. Thank you so much !!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

As far as grain free or not, that sort of depends on the dog. My advice, is look into Instinct foods, or Orijen. Purina is really low quality all the way around.


----------



## beanoil (Dec 20, 2008)

Grain free may or may not be your best choice. Your pup will be letting you know, but I prefer to start with a food that has grains. Growing pups, even small ones, have a tendency to play and be played with, keeping them active. Grains provide carbohydrate sources for energy. Now I'm not saying go buy grocery store chow, but any of the leading foods will have a balanced list for your pup. I see Orijen recommended above. I wouldn't until their lawsuit has been worked through and the results are in on the complaint of heavy metals is worked out. Same for Acana.
I like Fromm, a family owned company with a good product, and quality control above and beyond. Instinct would be another on my short list.


----------

